# Karma Acquires Distribution Of Optimum Nutrition and ABB



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Karma Acquires Distribution Of Optimum Nutrition and ABB We heard this news almost 3 months ago but it???s now out in the open. After 17 years with the same Canadian distributor, Optimum Nutrition has switched distributors! People on the business side will know that Upper49th Imports was the Canadain distributor of Optimum (and their sister [...]

*Read More...*


----------

